# Airplane Tank 1950s JC Higgins? Western Flyer 1960s?



## REDAIR13 (Jun 11, 2022)

Great graphics on this men's tank. Has two minor dents, one on each side where truss rods hit. No horn, or lights. Original paint and decals, a hard to find piece in this condition. Still dirty from the attic I pulled it out of


----------



## biggermustache (Jun 12, 2022)

$50


----------



## mrg (Jun 12, 2022)

Huffman/Dayton built Western Flyer


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jun 12, 2022)

ND


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jun 12, 2022)

$80.00 + shipping


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jun 12, 2022)

No deal


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jun 13, 2022)

100.00


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jun 13, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> 100.00



Close but ND Yet


----------



## cyclejunkies (Sep 15, 2022)

120


----------



## REDAIR13 (Sep 15, 2022)

Deal


----------



## REDAIR13 (Sep 20, 2022)

@cyclejunkies 

I have sent you multiple PM's regarding our deal. Please reach out so we can get this to your door


----------

